# DIY Livery Yard (Billericay, Stock, Ingatestone, Brentwood etc)



## City-Girl (5 January 2015)

Hi all 

I am looking to move my 5 horses from our current livery yard which is going to be tricky...

I cannot believe how difficult it is to find a decent livery yard near me. The few I have found are obviously full 

Does anyone know of anywhere? We would like a small quiet yard... Has to have all year turnout and a menage!

We would also be looking at renting our own land if it had a stables and a menage with it, so if anyone knows of anywhere please let me know.

We would be looking in: Billericay, Ingatestone, Ramsden, Stock, Brentwood, South Weald, Chelmsford etc.

Thank you


----------



## olop (5 January 2015)

You are really going to struggle to find a yard with what you want that has 5 vacancies I'm afraid.

The good yards around here don't advertise & you really do need to hear from word of mouth.

There is a group on Facebook called essex & Herts liveries, I would out a wanted post up on there and see if anyone can help.  Preloved is another good one for a wanted ad.

The yards I would recommend to you will be full, they may have the odd vacancy but not 5.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## City-Girl (5 January 2015)

Thank you, it looks like we will be going down the route of our own place! If we can find one that is...


----------

